# JavaBeans class="" macht Probleme



## Wodan (3. Aug 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Webprojekt mit JSP verwirklichen. Daraufhin habe ich mir ein e-book besorgt über JSP's und mal angefangen zu lesen..
Soweit so gut nun kommt das Kapitel mit den JavaBeans und schon will etwas nicht funktionieren.

Ich dachte mir ich üb ein wenig zu jedem Kapitel und teste das mit den Beans aber es funktioniert nicht.. 

Meine Denkweise war nun : Ich nehm ein Bean welches als Beispiel in dem e-book ( von Addison Wesley; JavaServer Pages, Second Edition ) steht. z.B.


```
public class SimpleBean {
  private int age;
  private String name;

  public int getAge() {return age;}
  public void setAge(int age) {this.age = age;}

  public String getName() {return name;}
  public void setName(String name) {this.name = name;}
}
```

und füge es in Eclipse ein und compilier es anschließend. Dann speicher ich das unter meinem Webprojekt-ordner welcher unter dem Unterverzeichnis von Tomcat/webapps/test/WEB-INF/classes/SimpleBean.class ab.

Nun müsste ich es ja in meine JSP Seite eig. nur noch einbinden..

```
<jsp:useBean
  id="myBean"
  class="classes.SimpleBean"/>
```

doch irgendwie geht das nicht.. Kann mir das mal einer erklären?

mfg wodan

ps. Eine weitere Frage. Ich kann mit Dreamweaver und Eclipse JSP's erstellen doch mit welchem Programm ist es eurer Meinung nach sinnvoller?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2008)

.class-Dateien mal eben hin und her zu verschieben kann ja nicht funktionieren,
gibts in dem Buch keine Beschreibung zur Erstellung von Beans mit Deplyoment, Einbindung in JSPs usw?

------
vielleicht liegts nur an folgendem:
wenn du classes.SimpleBean implementierst, dann muss diese Java-Klasse im package classes definiert sein 


package classes;

public class SimpleBean { 
...

usw., 

--------------
mit classes ist aber vielleicht eher ein Ordner gemeint, der class-Files enthält?
dann gibt es noch anzumerken, dass das Bean auf jeden Fall in einem package definiert sein muss,
dass default-package ist nicht geeignet, kannst du in Eclipse ausprobieren: man kann keine Java-Klasse aus dem Default-Package in einer Klasse in einem anderen package benutzen (importieren)

also erstelle das bean z.B. mit

package beans;

public class SimpleBean { 
...


lege es unter classes/beans/SimpleBean.class
ab

und aus der jsp musst du den classes-Ordner nicht erwähnen sondern
<jsp:useBean  id="myBean"  class="beans.SimpleBean"/>


kann aber gut sein, dass ich hier in der Trockenübung immer noch zig-Dinge nicht bedenke,
wo ist eigentlich konfiguriert, dass der classes-Ordner eine Bedeutung hat?, 
liegen da schon andere Sachen drin, wurde der automatisch erstellt?

sinnvoll ist dieses Vorgehen nicht, Tutorials mit Erklärungen lesen ist sinnvoll


----------



## Wodan (3. Aug 2008)

wunderbar nun habe ich das mit der Pfadangabe verstanden Musste nur im Bean das Package hinzufügen und im Pfad das classes/ weglassen 

Das hat mich aufjedenfall nen Schritt weitergebracht *g*

Nun ist noch die Frage offen ob ich Eclipse oder Dreamweaver zum erstellen von JSP's nutzen sollte.. Ich glaub mit Eclipse kann ich nicht nur JSP-Seiten erzeugen sondern komplette Web-Projekte und müsste nicht manuell den Ordner mit WEB-INF / classes usw. erstellen..


----------

